# Sexing Cryptoheros chetumalensis



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Does anybody know how to sex Cryptoheros chetumalensis? I have 5 young ones of these, almost 2'' long now, and I'm just curious if I should prep for a pair or not.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone????


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Have never kept those, but, if you have a pair in there, they will most likely show you on their own. It may take a while before you see it.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha alright, thanks


----------

